# Just a little courtesy would be nice!



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

OK from the top I went to the Pensacola Pier @ first light on Friday morning and was able to land a small king He went 12 # It got to be about 7:30 off to work I go, I get off work and figure what the Hell a couple more cigs too soak would be nice so I get out there at around 3 pm the spanish were biting and finally I hook up a nice King He makes a really nice run on me and you guys know the drill reel up or at least up down over under you know what I mean, well this king is off to the races and I walk him down to the most southwest corner of the pier and these to jerkoffs are just standing there I said the usual excuse me and pardon me please and the one fat fuck just stands theircontinuing to cast baitI was literally standing right behind him with my drag sceaming over his head and he wouldnt budge. I thought maybe Im over reacting but I know from my experience that its just common courtesy to yield to a fish on. These same 2 guys caused anouther guy whos name I wont use to loss his king in the big tangled mess, Needless to say he was pissed and hes a great guy, hours for that one moment and then these 2 humps . I respect everyone on the pier , but these 2 helmets , ok ok enough, I did manage to land my second king he went 20 #, If I can ever gaff, hand line , or just get out of the way Im your guy.For the to guys in the cute little mini van This is for you:Flipbird:moon:nonono:bpts:doh:looser:Flipbird:Flipbird now I need to go and have a :mmmbeer


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Getbent 

Some people wherever you go do not understand common courtesy or ethics.great to hear you achieved your catch .

Thanks for your report.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

The problem is : You just can't fix stupid.

Maybe one day you can return the favor to this guy.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

That's why I don't go to the pier.... Too many A-holes and people who think they own the pier.

Get a yak and fish the entire Gulf....


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah the wife and I both have Yaks just wanted to mix it up a little by fishing the pier,been itching to use my larger tackle.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

probaly tourist


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm pretty new to the saltwater game, but that is pretty obvious. I was out today and the guy next to me nails a nice shark, I never met the guy before, don't know him from Adam, I hear lines in and all I'm thinking is "What can I do to help this guy get this fish?" It's too bad everyone doesn't have that respect for a fellow angler.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

thats why i quit fishing the pier.


----------



## phillja (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't fished our pier since we built it and turned it over to SRIA. It seems pretty common to have at least a couple of discourteous jackoffs on the pier regularly. Glad you got your fish though!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean man, its aggrevating having to deal with worthless people. Im glad you were able to land em both brotha. You know first hand that im willing to lend a helping hand!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if you want to risk losing a finger, you could use braid.... that way when they tangle you up, just loosen the drag and it will burn them off.... :letsdrink


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

It aint just hte piers that people have no curtiousy any more. You probably have one ass hole to 100 people but I always seem to find them,boatramp,fishing hole,grocery store,boat ramp,resturants, and did I say boat ramp?:banghead:banghead:looser:doh:boo


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the idea of the braid on the pier! Some of them deserve to loose some lures, then maybe they'll have some courtesy for a fish on!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

most of them out there are the nicest people you'll ever meet, they will give you the shirt off their back if ya need it...

but every dog has his day... i've lost fish before due to people not paying attention, and i've been the biggest ass in the world... so my solution, if they won't take the advice that i give them (i always try to give advice first)... then i grab the closest rod with braid on it, and do everything in my power to hook a bonita.... and then let it do circles around everyone that is ignorant... and then loosen the drag, and watch 'em burn...

that's wrong..., isn't it?:hoppingmad


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Not a lot you can do about being ignorant ,and retarded at the same time


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

If fat bastard won't ease off the rail for a fellow angler who is hooked up, back up behind him, lighten the drag and let the line cut his azz:hoppingmad


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Man I hate people that have no common curtsey and I always seem to find them too. Glad you got your fish.



Kevin


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Next time hold your rod down and let your line hit them in the shoulder, neck, head, whatever and loosen your drag. *Burn em' *a good time or two and they will get the message. IT WORKS, used it on Pickens many years ago. They'll break their neck to get out of the way the next time.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

what I hate is when a bunch of {hard tail fishermen} and if you fish the pier you know the ones I am talking about the ones that don't speak english tangle their damn subeaky rig in your damn line or tourists comeses out to the end an throwses a shrimp of the end hookes a raymora an seas look its a baby shark then his so called baby shark swims by your live bait so you try to get un tangled wenyou almost got it 4 or 5 king cum up under you and your stuck in raymoraland with with touristst wile everybody ketches the fish around you I have figured out if you ar gowing to fish the pier do it every chance you get the regular pier rats start to recognize you and then you jest turn in to one next thing you know ms pat starts feeding you king mackerel dip and people you see every time out ther ar gafing fish for you and its a different life then you start throwing down every thing ells but king,ling,spanish and tarponne


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

RubberBoat is right!!!... get in with the locals!, and maybe one day you will get to ezpierience Ms. Pat's smoked mackerel salad!!!:hungry


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's all just part of the pier.

That's half the fun/challenge. You gotta work around obstacles.

If it were easy, everyone would do it.


----------



## Whisky (Oct 6, 2007)

Elbows and eye jammys......work really well on stupid, fat fookers. (and tourist):usaflag


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

HEY!! I'm a tourist, but at least I know how to get out of the way!:doh

I hooked into a HUGE ray last year at Mexico Beach pier. I was on the end and he ran straight for the beach. Fortunatly everyone cleared their rods as soon as they heard the drag a screamin. Damn thing then sucked himself onto the bottom and I couldn't budge him. He was only in 8 or 10 ft of water. I could see him RIGHT THERE!!!But i couldn;t break his grip. We tried for about half an hour... Even dropping 3oz pyramids on him. Finally I gave up andbroke him off. Anyway. Luckily Everyone was great, and cleared the way or tried to help.

This year we encountered "Shark Bob" and his travelling circus. They would get to the pier at 4 or 5pm and take the whole last 1/3 of the pier. Yeah I know first come first serve, but they were only fishing 3 or 4 rods. The rest was all of their gear and groupies. I've never seen so much crap for 4 rods! And of course he had to make a HUGE show of tying blood knots and showing their strenght for the tourists. Like he was the only one that could tie a blood knot. It took him 10 minutes to tie one too! Sorry if this guyis anyone's friend, but he REALLY pissed us off!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

see, I smoke. Even if you dont, light one up when you have a fish on....on the way down the pier the nice people who want you to get your fish will clear the rail, the jackasses get the cherry to the line. MOVE IT OR LOOSE IT :hoppingmad


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

This might not be the right place to post this, but I think I met

the same a-hole at the Bob Sikes bridge today. I'm a boat owner

and I need some proper training in bridge fishing. I know not to

cross lines with the people on the bridge. But when I'm 30 to 50 yards

away from the bridge, I don't think it proper to sail a 12-16oz. eggweight

within 4 ft. of my boat. 

We were drifting along the bridge when someone on the fishing bridge starts ranting

about us running over his lines. I apoligise, reel up, and drift past his section.

He follows us ranting about why are we fishing the bridge when we have a boat.

This is when he cast a large weight at us, landing about 4 ft. beside me. Reels it

in and cast again. This time it didn't even come close. He starts in with if we stay, 

he will eventually hit us. I respond with, go ahead, if you do hit us I'll have you arrested

for assault. About this time I did snag his line. Thought it was a small something. So

I started to reel. When I saw that it was his line, I tried to untangle the mess. That's

when he started jerking on his line trying to set a hook in my hand. What a JERK. I

know this is an isolated event. People on the bridge are usually nice. I fished both

fishing bridges before I bought my boat. I have seen, and still see boats fishing around the

bridges. Please inform me if I'm wrong. I'm learning something new everyday. What I'd

really like to learn is the name of this a-hole. He can't be a member, everyone on here

seems to be nice.

Greg Myers (formally JennyLynn)


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought fishing was suppose to be fun. Why does it seem like it turns into "who can be the bigger asshole" Enjoy it or stay home. As far as people chunking weights at you. It doesnt have to hit you to be considered assault. Call the cops. As far as the people on the pier. After you got your fish you should have spoke to them about the proper ediquit for fishing the pier. Maybe they just dont understand. Ask them what they want you to do if they get a fish on and he runs. Tourists bring a lot to the economy down here. They didnt come for Mickey Mouse if they are in Pensacola. Give them alittle love so they will come back.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

They're the reason the politicians don't want to rebuild the bay pier by the 3 mile bridge. I hate to see a few bad apples ruin it for the the bunch.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I would be chunking a little lead back!!


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

what goes around comes around. maybe one day that guy will luck up and hook a nice fish and somebody causes him to lose one and then he'll understand


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't agree with chunking lead but you may want to re-read the title of this thread. There are alot of pierfisherpersons who don't have the luxury of fishing from a boat. They more or less have to be there. Don't you think 30 yards is a little close? You admit snagging the guy's line. I probably would've been pissed too.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with Jigslinger, If you are close enough to snag bridgefishers line you are being inconsiderate to Poorpeople that have to fish the bridge. I dont want to sling weights at you , but some people will. I would not get close enough for a hothead to hit me with a weight, because I have more brains than that. If you want to fish a bridge, fish 3-mile.:nonono


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

:nononoAfter reading my report and some of the replys, let me clarify the (30 to 50)yds.

Wind was from the east to west. We were on the west side of the beach bridge.

the beach bridge was inbetween me and the ass on the fishing bridge. Everyone 

else was fishing between the two bridges and we were fishing the westside of the

beach bridge. When confronted, we moved . He followed.

I did not intentually snag his line, but he intentually tried to harm either me, my

girlfriend or my boat. I talked with the Marine Patrol today and they said that if he

tried to harm us then that is assault with intent to harm, which is a state crime.

They also said that there is no laws requiring me to be a certain distance from bridges.

If I were an ass then I would be right under the fucking bridge. I thought that I had

given the bridge fishermen ample room for them to fish. 

Cuss me all you want. But don't hurl a lead weight at me.:nonono:nonono


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't fish the pier, but I do run across stupid a lot. Here is a suggestion, when one get's a fish on, the others around should come to his assistance by going down the pier helping to clear the lines. There are people who are uneducated, and there is stupid; but, when more than one person is in the groove trying to land the fish, most times the uneducated and the stupid will cooperate, and sometimes even help. Band together, extend a hand, ask nicely... and hope it works.

Also, everyone needs to exert political pressure on Gulf Breeze to rebuild the drive-on, even as a walk-on. I think that would alleviate a lot of the pressure on the Pensacola Bch. Pier. It would not take a lot of money for an engineer's safety study to make the bridge fish ready; and we need it for a lot of land locked fishermen.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

From your reaction to my opinion, sounds likethe guy on the bridgewasn't the only hothead involved. Like I said, I don't agree with him throwing lead at you but I still think you ought to give the people fishing on bridges, piers, jetties, whatever, a little room. I don't think that's asking too much.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

What does this have to do with the topic?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

The post is called a little courtesy, and thats what we are talking about, fisherman showing fellow fisherman some courtesy, whether your in a boat or on a pier. Try to use your brains, I know it hurts, but it will feel better when it quits hurting. :boo


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I see this sort of thing all the time, although I've never had somebody tell me no when I ask that they reel in their lines. That's what I like about my group of fishing buddies.....if a good fish is on, we all reel in, somebody grabs the spot light, another the gaff/net, and of course everybody is coaching the whole time...lol. Hell we've even climbed down slick rocks to grab leaders or net fish........ahh good times


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *gamccp (10/9/2007)*:
> 
> If I were an ass then I would be right under the fucking bridge.


for one thing, as you said, you DRIFTEDpast his stuff...if you were concerned guess ya might have used the motor. also, this USED to be a family oriented site without the ghetto language...and with the quoted attitude, anchor under sykes bridge, you'll probly get baptized with someones bait and the water its in...might be an "awakening" experience. either way good luck on that and have fun doing it. tite linez.


----------

